# XBMC impossible sur ATV3 7.0 ??



## Kcbk30 (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une Apple TV 3 en version iOS 7.0 modèle MD199.
Je souhaite maintenant installer XBMC mais je m'aperçois que c'est impossible car il faut la jailbreaker ...je ne trouve aucun forum qui parle de ça!!! 

C'est quand même etonnant que personne n'en parle, non ??

Merci pour vos retours.
K.


----------



## aurique (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour , 

Personne ne parle de ça car , à ce jour, il est impossible de jaibreaker l'ATV3 malheureusement.

Seuls les Apple TV 1 et 2 sont "jaibreakables".


----------



## rombzg (9 Janvier 2015)

Utilise Plex, c'est ce que j'utilise avec PlexConnect c'est top !


----------



## Ciroja (4 Avril 2015)

rombzg a dit:


> Utilise Plex, c'est ce que j'utilise avec PlexConnect c'est top !



Salut,

Peux tu en dire plus sur comment installer PlexConnect sur une ATV 3 ?


----------

